# The Official "Dropping the Truth Bombs" Thread



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, boys and girls! In this unimposing thread I'll be dropping truth bombs on all of you in my infinite wisdom, showing you unwashed lot of fanboys with no taste the one and only true way leading to the lands of Good Gaems™, one truth bomb at a time. Disclaimer: If your opinion differs from mine, it is a bad opinion. You are wrong and you should feel bad - my truth bombs are invariably true and if you find them up to debate, you have no taste. Let's get those fuses sizzling, shall we?

*Truth Bomb #1:* Electronic Arts is a great company that continues to release high-quality AAA video games. Stuff like Battlefield, Need for Speed, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Dead Space, Crysis and more only goes to show that EA excels where most fall flat on their faces. Year after year EA provides us with unparalelled entertainment and they deserve nothing but praise and your money. You should all be on your knees with eyes closed and wallets open, waiting for EA to shower you in the face with their top-tier content and sing _"thank you"_ each and every time they blow their AAA load at you because if not molochs like Electronic Arts and Ubisoft we'd be left with crappy small fries, seeing that Valve doesn't seem to be terribly inclined to make that Half-Life sequel you've been waiting for since before you first learned how to ride a bike in pre-school.



LET THE TEARS FLOW! _;O;_


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 7, 2014)

Real Truth, Foxi is Hipster Babies.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2014)

Tl;dr

I'll post mine instead: 
1. Sony is worse than the mafia
2. PS Vita has no gaems
3. Wii U has no gaems
Deal with it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2014)

The only truth you need to know is that Xuphor is a man with multiple lungs!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2014)

>Electronic Arts is a great company that continues to release high-quality AAA video games.






>Year after year EA provides us with unparalelled entertainment and they deserve nothing but praise and your money.






>You should all be on your knees with eyes closed and wallets open, waiting for EA to shower you in the face with their top-tier content and sing _"thank you"_ each and every time they blow their AAA load.






I'll give you Mass Effect and maybe Battlefield, though.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 7, 2014)

Sometimes I buy new games just to support the developer and I don't play it at all. 
If i like the game, I buy it for different consoles.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> The only truth you need to know is that Xuphor is a man with multiple lungs!


 








That comment left me breathless


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Real Truth, Foxi is Hipster Babies.



Hipsters unironically like EA now? Just as I thought I understood things.

As I see it most big game companies are shit, EA is no more shit than any of those and by several important metrics may actually be better.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Hipsters unironically like EA now? Just as I thought I understood things.


EA is popular, but the subset of people who don't like it has become so large and vocal, it is now a popular opinion, so liking EA is going against the popular opinion and therefore hipster.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> EA is popular, but the subset of people who don't like it has become *so large and vocal*, it is now a popular opinion, so liking EA is going against the popular opinion and therefore hipster.



Unless you mean large in the waist I am not sure I can believe that, however being vocal has long been known to make people feel bigger. However that does make sense, the question is if my assertion in the previous sentence was true are we dealing with phony/fake hipsters?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Dragon Age


 


Foxi4 said:


> high quality


 


Spoiler: High Quality










I think it's more accurate to say that EA's a shitty company, but they're not Satan. They can still put out some good games, the free offers on Origin are nice, and at least they're giving Valve much-needed competition. Other companies pull shit that's just as bad, or worse, so we should stop pretending that EA is any sort of outlier here.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Unless you mean large in the waist I am not sure I can believe that, however being vocal has long been known to make people feel bigger. However that does make sense, the question is if my assertion in the previous sentence was true are we dealing with phony/fake hipsters?


I would call them local hipsters. As in, they are not the global extreme of hipsterdom, they are a local spike in their surroundings. Does that make them fake? 





Gahars said:


> Spoiler: High Quality


Look, some people just weren't born to 'stache. Others rock it no matter how obvious the CGI.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)

BUT EA IS SATAN  
EA CHARGES MONEY FOR THINGS 
EA IS JUST IN IT FOR THE MONEY, NO OTHER DEV IS LIKE THAT  
NIN10DOH DOESN'T CASH IN ON SEQUELS OF THE SAME IPS EVERY YEAR LIKE EA DOES


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

I see that the unwashed masses are not keen to listen to wise council. No matter, future truth bombs will open their eyes to the real world.

Don't worry, kids - it's okay to cry. _;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 7, 2014)

Shit! An EA thread! 
Bail out! Bail out!


----------



## Flame (Jul 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Shit! An EA thread!
> Bail out! Bail out!


 

it's too late... Im in now... tell my waifu that i love her and dont suck that big black guys dick across the streets..


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 7, 2014)

EA will be a good company again after it makes Skate or Die 3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello boys and girls! It's time for another Truth Bomb!

*Truth Bomb #2:* Nintendo games are not creative. All Nintendo's done for the past 20+ years is regurgitating the same 5 IP's over and over again, and you're all lapping their spunk up like it's Ambrosia. When Activision releases Call of Duty yearly it's a disgrace, but when the same old Pokemon reskin happens to be released at similar intervals, everybody lines up at the glory holes ready for another serving - how embarrasing. 

Nintendo literally has 5 games - Mario, Pokemon, Zelda, Kirby and DK, and that's an order of relevance. They don't even try to pretend that they care about StarFox or Metroid - there hasn't been a single true sequel in the StarFox franchise since Lylat Wars and Other M was practically still-born. Don't get me started on F-Zero - that IP doesn't exist anymore and you might as well get comfortable with that thought. Guess what? You'll keep on getting those 5 games over and over again and you're going to love it, because there isn't a creative bone in the entirety of Nintendo's software studios.

New and exciting productions like Golden Sun in the GBA era are completely burried under mountains of crappy tech demos released as fully priced games like Pilotwings 3DS or hastily put together pseudo-remakes like Ocarina of Time 3D or Wind Waker U. Before someone mentions Animal Crossing, that game is made specifically for people with obsessive-compulsive disorders and is a blatant rip-off of Harvest Moon, except with animals as characters. That, and guess what? You're only getting one per generation anyways, just like with Smash Bros., so who even cares?

Have fun with another 6 years of _"nothing new"_ and keep funding Nintendo's festival of mediocrity - they're your _"saviours of the industry"_ after all. _;O;_


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 8, 2014)

The stories and information posted here are artistic works of fiction and falsehood.
Only a fool would take anything posted here as fact.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hello boys and girls! It's time for another Truth Bomb!
> 
> *Truth Bomb #2:* Nintendo games are not creative. All Nintendo's done for the past 20+ years is regurgitating the same 5 IP's over and over again, and you're all lapping their spunk up like it's Ambrosia. When Activision releases Call of Duty yearly it's a disgrace, but when the same old Pokemon reskin happens to be released at similar intervals, everybody lines up at the glory holes ready for another serving - how embarrasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2014)

The industry is nothing but shitty sequels and rehashes. It's Call of Duty this, Halo that, all the time. When will the sheeple finally wake up?

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go play the New Super Mario Bros. and the latest Pokemon, both of them.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 8, 2014)

Thankfully, Foxi4's last will and testament has arrived at my residence, and the proper unveiling of the document will take place later tonight on the front portal.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hello boys and girls! It's time for another Truth Bomb!
> 
> Truth Bomb #2: Nintendo games are not creative. All Nintendo's done for the past 20+ years is regurgitating the same 5 IP's over and over again, and you're all lapping their spunk up like it's Ambrosia. When Activision releases Call of Duty yearly it's a disgrace, but when the same old Pokemon reskin happens to be released at similar intervals, everybody lines up at the glory holes ready for another serving - how embarrasing.
> 
> ...


ITT Foxi points out the obvious ;O;O;
I was actually thinking of posting a similar "truth" about Nin10doh earlier, but I didn't have enough time to write it all up before I had to leave for work so I just added the little "blah blah Nin10doh only releases sequels blah blah"  thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> The stories and information posted here are artistic works of fiction and falsehood. Only a fool would take anything posted here as fact.





Ryukouki said:


> Thankfully, Foxi4's last will and testament has arrived at my residence, and the proper unveiling of the document will take place later tonight on the front portal.


Further proof that creativity in Nintendo went out the window decades ago, if they had any in the first place:

The protagonist of Star*Fox* is *Fox* McCloud, he happens to be a *fox.*
His wingman and rival is *Falco* who happens to be a *falcon.*
*Wolf* O'Donnel is Fox McCloud's nemesis and look-alike, he is a *wolf.*
*Mario* and *Luigi* are known as the *Mario Bros.*, meaning that their names are *Mario Mario* and *Luigi Mario. *Wow.
Gee whiz, Nintendo - I see what you did there!  I guess Sega should've named their mascot _Hedgehog the Hedgehog_- now it all makes sense!

Even further proof that Nintendo is not creative in any shape or form - when Ninendo wants to make a new franchise or an innovative game, they acquire _(or at least hire)_ a studio that has _already made that franchise or game_ and give it a re-skin if needs be. It happened numerous times over the course of history. Here's an incomplete list with most notable titles:

Rareware _(Donkey Kong Country, StarFox Adventures AKA Dinosaur Planet before Shiggy started meddling with it)_
Platinum Games _(Bayonetta 2)_
Game Freak _(Pokemon)_
Camelot Software _(Golden Sun)_
HAL Laboratory _(Smash Bros., EarthBound/Mother, Kirby)_
Intelligent Systems _(Wars series)_
_Everything you know and love is a lie. ;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Further proof that creativity in Nintendo went out the window decades ago:
> 
> *Wold* O'Donnel is Fox McCloud's nemesis and look-alike, he is a *wolf*


 
Wold O'Donnel is my favorite character.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wold O'Donnel is my favorite character.


Forgive the typo, it's hard to type and laugh at the same time.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 8, 2014)

I love this thread. +1


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hello boys and girls! It's time for another Truth Bomb!
> 
> *Truth Bomb #2:* Nintendo games are not creative. All Nintendo's done for the past 20+ years is regurgitating the same 5 IP's over and over again, and you're all lapping their spunk up like it's Ambrosia. When Activision releases Call of Duty yearly it's a disgrace, but when the same old Pokemon reskin happens to be released at similar intervals, everybody lines up at the glory holes ready for another serving - how embarrasing.
> 
> ...


 

You're proud to be anti nintendo, yet you like Sega.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> You're proud to be anti nintendo, yet you like Sega.


I'm not Anti-Nintendo. I write it how I see it.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not Anti-Nintendo. I write it how I see it.


 
They suck because they won't make a new StarTropics, and I don't mean animeize it and make a shit sequel (Kid Icarus)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> They suck because they won't make a new StarTropics, and I don't mean animeize it and make a shit sequel (Kid Icarus)


I've never played StarTropics, sounds pretty niche to me. That said, it only goes to show that my original claim of _"Nintendo has 5 games that they repeatedly release and really don't care about the rest"_ is entirely valid. _;O;_


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I've never played StarTropics, sounds pretty niche to me. That said, it only goes to show that my original claim of _"Nintendo has 5 games that they repeatedly release and really don't care about the rest"_ is entirely valid. _;O;_


 

It's the best they have.

Also, look at how many people say stuff like make a new Mother, and they don't? The demand is there, and they don't do it anyways.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Shit! An EA thread!
> Bail out! Bail out!


 

Perfect reaction would be this


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hello boys and girls! It's time for another Truth Bomb!
> 
> *Truth Bomb #2:* Nintendo games are not creative. All Nintendo's done for the past 20+ years is regurgitating the same 5 IP's over and over again, and you're all lapping their spunk up like it's Ambrosia. When Activision releases Call of Duty yearly it's a disgrace, but when the same old Pokemon reskin happens to be released at similar intervals, everybody lines up at the glory holes ready for another serving - how embarrasing.
> 
> ...


*Truth Bomb #3:* Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> *Truth Bomb #3:* Haters gonna hate.


Nothing hurts like the truth.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

Sony fanboys be like...




THE NAME MAKE NO SENSE! what did you expect a math equation about string theory?



BUT ITS ABOUT THE GRAPHICS! MY GAME IS SO REAL.... ITS ALL ABOUT THE FEELING... THE FEELINGS! when gamecube had the better graphic was it all about the gameplay?










ALL NINTENDO DOES IS THE SAME THING.. but hey why do you buy PlayStation when a PC does the same thing like 10 times better...


PLAYSTATION IS ABOUT HARDCORE GAMERS.. wait what about the dildo thingy?

LITTLE BIG PLANET IS SO FUN... but isnt it sonys answer to Mario/DK games?

NINTENDO NEVER INNOVATES!... but look at the main controllers when was it the same? where as the PS is almost the same thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Flame said:


> _*Tears of Enrustlement*_


Don't you just love those fantabulous dual analogs? Y'know, the ones everybody uses nowadays? Don't you just crave to click those clickable analogs? Those two grips instead of a retarded batarang like some other company? That integrated rumble functionality and motion control instead of external add-ons for even the most basic functionality? Mmmm... DualShock... So good that it barely even had to change over the years - shocking. _;O;_


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> hater


 
that sounds like something sega would do.. and we know sega does what nintendont on the Dreamcast 2. _;O:_


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Flame said:


> that sounds like something sega would do.. and we know sega does what nintendont on the Dreamcast 2. _;O:_


I'm afraid that Sega still does what Nintendon't - they *didn't* release a system that falls flat on its face to compete with the PS4 and the Xbox One. ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't you just love those fantabulous dual analogs?


No. 


Foxi4 said:


> So good that it barely even had to change over the years - shocking. _;O;_


Are you saying Nintendo's games are perfect?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> Are you saying Nintendo's games are perfect?


Most of'em are good. Shame that there's only 5 of'em.

_;O;_


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 8, 2014)

This so good. Give me more truth, Foxi-chan!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This so good. Give me more truth, Foxi-*kun*!


Get ur genders right! 

...and I ain't even doing a #sjw #tumblr #transkin here, I'm a dude, son!


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Most of'em are good. Shame that there's only 5 of'em.
> 
> _;O;_


Hey, you said it yourself. The reason they never make any changes and just rehash the exact same thing generation to generation is that they are so good.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> Hey, you said it yourself. The reason they never make any changes and just rehash the exact same thing generation to generation is that they are so good.


Ah, you see, here's the thing... the Dual Shock is different on the *inside*... _;O;_

To be 100% fair though, I don't like the Dual Shock 1/2/3, I've been pretty vocal about that as of late.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Get ur genders right!
> 
> ...and I ain't even doing a #sjw #tumblr #transkin here, I'm a dude, son!


 

Oh Foxi-senpei! You so tsudere!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 8, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh Foxi-senpei! You so tsudere!


 
B-b-baka! You're such a pervert!


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 8, 2014)

This thread


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 8, 2014)

Veho said:


>


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 9, 2014)

EA does suck.
They ruined Popcap.
PVZ2 sucks ass and took forever.
IMO.


----------



## FailName (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoiler: ;o;



"EA has you under their thumb, and they're not afraid to milk you of all the fluids you currently possess."


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 9, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> The only truth you need to know is that Xuphor is a man with multiple lungs!


*WHAT THE FUCK?*


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK?*


*YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH *


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 9, 2014)

Veho said:


> *YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH *


If you're going to speak to me with shouting, do it properly by using red or I'm not going to reply to the statement.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> If you're going to speak to me with shouting, do it properly by using red or I'm not going to reply to the statement.


 
Yet you replied ;o;


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 9, 2014)

Foxi-senpai didn't notice me today.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 10, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> EA does suck.
> They ruined Popcap.


 
I don't think there was anything for EA to ruin in the first place.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Yet you replied ;o;





ComeTurismO said:


> If you're going to speak to me with shouting, do it properly by using red or I'm not going *to reply to the statement.*


As in react to the statement and reply to what he said so the conversation began flows.


----------



## Dork (Jul 10, 2014)

*Truth Bomb #4:* This thread is mad bad :^))


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> As in react to the statement and reply to what he said so the conversation began flows.


 
Still replied to it ;o;


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Still replied to it ;o;


I was talking about replying to the statement and continue that conversation. Temporarily it is on hold until Veho fixes his mistake. Therefore, another one has been put meanwhile.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 10, 2014)

This is basically a flamebait thread then?



Spoiler



*Clicks "Watch Thread"*


----------



## migles (Jul 10, 2014)

truth number # (this is not a hashtag):

as a reporter making a thread and call it "official" doesn't make its "official"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 10, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> This is basically a flamebait thread then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pfft, every Foxi thread is a flamebait thread ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft, every Foxi thread is a flamebait thread ;O;


Every thread from every staff member is required to at very least have some concentrated flamebait in it.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2014)

migles said:


> truth number # (this is not a hashtag):
> 
> as a reporter making a thread and call it "official" doesn't make its "official"


 

You'd think it's placement in the EoF would be the first indication.


----------



## migles (Jul 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You'd think it's placement in the EoF would be the first indication.


 
shh just trying to attack foxi... help me out destroying his ego


----------



## Gahars (Jul 11, 2014)

migles said:


> shh just trying to attack foxi... help me out destroying his ego


 

Have you tried putting down the Vita yet?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Have you tried putting down the Vita yet?


 
If you really wanna tickle Foxi's bunghole you just have to bash Sega and their consoles. 

BECAUSE THEY'RE SHIT FOXI.

STRAIGHT SHIT. 

;O;O;


----------



## Vipera (Jul 11, 2014)

When the 3ds came out I waited for 7 months before grabbing Starfox. Literally, my 3DS had no games. At all.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 11, 2014)

Vipera said:


> When the 3ds came out I waited for 7 months before grabbing Starfox. Literally, my 3DS had no games. At all.


 
I've yet to get Starfox. Does that mean the 3DS really doesn't have games?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Vipera (Jul 12, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I've yet to get Starfox. Does that mean the 3DS really doesn't have games?


It was either that or Nintendogs on the italian shelves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I've yet to get Starfox. Does that mean the 3DS really doesn't have games?


It doesn't, but Nintendo fans pretend that it does.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It doesn't, but Nintendo fans pretend that it does.


 
SHUT UP FOXI THE 3DS HAS POGYMANZ THEREFORE UR DUMB LOL VITA HAS NO GAMES LOLOLOLOL POGYMAN IS LIFE LOLOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> SHUT UP FOXI THE 3DS HAS POGYMANZ THEREFORE UR DUMB LOL VITA HAS NO GAMES LOLOLOLOL POGYMAN IS LIFE LOLOL


I like how the most highly-anticipated upcoming 3DS game is a remake.

POGYMON IS LOVE, POGYMON IS LIFE! _;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how the most highly-anticipated upcoming 3DS game is a remake.
> 
> POGYMON IS LOVE, POGYMON IS LIFE! _;O;_


It's mine. Other than that nothing on the 3DS interests me. (Besides Persona Q)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how the most highly-anticipated upcoming 3DS game is a remake.
> 
> POGYMON IS LOVE, POGYMON IS LIFE! _;O;_



Hey, at least they moved up to remake from rerelease.


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Hey, at least they moved up to remake from rerelease.


 

hey its better than the $ony Vista releasing port of a port of a port! with that social feature!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2014)

I can ignore social features, also if porting is like photocopying then three times is when the nice/amusing deformities start setting in but before it all turns into a garbled mess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Flame said:


> hey its better than the $ony Vista releasing port of a port of a port! with that social feature!


To be fair though, Vita ports aren't 14-year-old games that only stood the test of time because they're stiff with rigor mortis at this point.


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair though, Vita ports aren't 14-year-old games that only stood the test of time because they're stiff with rigor mortis at this point.


 
unlike with the $ony Vista, at least it took 14 year old to get rigor mortis. not 3 years old.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello boys and girls, time for yet another Truth Bomb delivered straight to your door by none other than your favourite host - me. If I am not your favourite host, you need to re-evaluate your priorities in life. Moving on!

*Truth Bomb #3:* All your consoles are just cheap substitutes of a gaming PC. You might not like it, but it's true. If your console does something you find amazing, if there's a feature that gives you a boner of steel, PC did it first and chances are that it did that thing ten times better.

Argue as much as you'd like, the truth of the matter is that consoles entered the market for one reason and one reason only - to become a cheaper and simpler alternative to expensive full-scale computers - this was true in the 70'ies and it remains true today. Sure, the line between PC's and consoles is getting thinner and fainter with each new generation, but that's completely inconsequential in the grand scheme of things.

Consoles lure you into a false conviction that your gaming experience is unique and superior to anything found elsewhere - wrong. It's not _"different"_, it's just _streamlined_ in one way or another. There's differences between consoles, sure, but the one fact that remains unshaken is that a good PC does everything all your consoles do _and more_. A PC will do anything you equip it to do, a console is restricted to its function set with little to no possibilities of expansion and most certainly no possibility of going the extra mile beyond what the designers wished for the system to do _(without the use of homebrew, which is frowned upon by the designers to begin with, so I don't treat it as an argument here)_.

There's also the problem of console-exclusive titles. Ah, yes - what better way to convince players that your video game _system_ is better than another one than by releasing _a game_ that's only available on yours? _Except it isn't good at all_. Here I often use the toilet roll analogy - if you take an ordinary roll of toilet paper and write a poem on it, does the quality of the paper increase in any way? Does it turn into a roll of high-quality parchment? Will it at least wipe your behind any better than before? No. No, it will not. It's the same piece of bog roll you had before, the paper itself hasn't changed at all. It might be a great poem - the greatest poem ever written, but it doesn't make the _paper_ any better. Said fantastic poem could've been written on any other piece of paper sizable enough to contain it and it would not degrade in quality at all. Your piece of bog roll doesn't make the poem good, the poem is good by its own merits. By extension, the good poem doesn't make the toilet paper any better or worse - the paper is either good at its job _(wiping your ass)_ or it isn't. In the case of the latter, all you end up with is a sore asshole and crap smeared over your hand. Console exclusivity is a tricky way of attaching completely artificial value to a system when in fact the system should stand on its own two feet just fine.

To summarize, a video game console is a cheap substitute of a PC for the technologically-impaired - that's it, that's all they have ever been. Cry all you want - deep down you know this to be true. They have their charm, they have their quirks, they have their fancy names we can attach sentimental value to, but at the end of the day, they're just pieces of plastic electronics that are supposed to perform their duties and frankly, a PC performs all those tasks admirably to say the least and can be fitted to do whatever _you_ want it to do without any artificial boundries whatsoever. Check mate, console peasants.

_;O;_


Flame said:


> unlike with the $ony Vista, at least its 14 year old to get rigor mortis. not 3 years old.


Love me some smell of delusion in the morning. To think that old N64 titles were holding up for some inexplicable amount of time - oh, the hilarity! _;O;_


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Hello boys and girls, time for yet another Truth Bomb delivered straight to your door by none other than your favourite host - me. If I am not your favourite host, you need to re-evaluate your priorities in life. Moving on!
> 
> *Truth Bomb #3:* All your consoles are just cheap substitutes of a gaming PC. You might not like it, but it's true. If your console does something you find amazing, if there's a feature that gives you a boner of steel, PC did it first and chances are that it did that thing ten times better.
> 
> ...


 


Has science gone to far?


is this post *real* or *fake*.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 14, 2014)

On writing on bogroll, I do suggest people use faster drying ink.... fortunately I was already planning to leave that location when I discovered why that is a good idea.

Anyway these days in home consoles then sure, I have not found a DS sized PC that is a tetris machine though. Also granted it is not like I tetris anywhere other than my PC chair, my bed (which is near my PC chair), the sofa (which does not have my PC nearby so I tend not to sit on it anyway) or when waiting for something to install. Might have to install a dedicated tetris screen on my PC.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 14, 2014)

PC Master Race, reporting for duty.


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> On writing on bogroll, I do suggest people use faster drying ink.... fortunately I was already planning to leave that location when I discovered why that is a good idea.
> 
> Anyway these days in home consoles then sure, I have not found a DS sized PC that is a tetris machine though. Also granted it is not like I tetris anywhere other than my PC chair, my bed (which is near my PC chair), the sofa (which does not have my PC nearby so I tend not to sit on it anyway) or when waiting for something to install. Might have to install a dedicated tetris screen on my PC.


 

DS sized Personal Computer... may i point you here http://gbatemp.net/forums/mobile-phones-and-media-players.194/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> _(...) _I have not found a DS sized PC that is a tetris machine though.


Clearly you were not looking hard enough.






Where was I? Ah, yes - _PC Master Race_ and whatnot. _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ITT Foxi points out the obvious ;O;O;


 
BRB while I PC master race some more ;O;O


----------



## Plstic (Jul 14, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> EA will be a good company again after it makes Skate or Die 3.


 
Or SKATE 4!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON EA RELEASE THE DAMN GAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>


My boner is now diamonds


----------



## Vipera (Jul 14, 2014)

Now that the PC master race is filled with fucking noobs who think to be funny, I'm back to defend consoles again.

PS4 has a cool shape.
Xbox One is from Microsoft
Wii U shell is shiny

Vita has a latin name
3DS is portable


----------



## finkmac (Jul 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> PC Master Race, reporting for duty.


 
Yeah, that's not a PC… It's an SGI workstation lookalike.

~$12,000 isn't very personal!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2014)

finkmac said:


> Yeah, that's not a PC… It's an SGI workstation lookalike.
> 
> ~$12,000 isn't very personal!


It isn't if you're poortendo. Peasants gonna peasant. ;O;

Also, you're one to talk! You're a fan of Mac's AFAIR, the most overpriced PC's on the market.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It isn't if you're poortendo. Peasants gonna peasant. ;O;


 
 I don't get it?



Foxi4 said:


> Also, you're one to talk! You're a fan of Mac's AFAIR, the most overpriced PC's on the market.


 
Compared to what? Custom-Built PCs? Most OEM hardware costs more than your typical build.

But that's besides the point, the SGI IRIS/Indigo/Octane mashup in that GIF isn't a PC, It's a UNIX Workstation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2014)

finkmac said:


> I don't get it?


Slight at the price complaint.


> Not sure what you're getting at, Macs are are generally priced around the same range as similarly equipped machines from other OEMs.


No, they're really not.


> But that's besides the point, the SGI IRIS/Indigo/Octane mashup in that GIF isn't a PC, It's a UNIX Workstation.


Which is a PC. It's a computer, it's small _(in perspective. It's definitely not a mainframe computer)_, it requires one operator, it computes.


----------



## finkmac (Jul 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> No, they're really not.


I'm guessing you've done your research, I've done mine, and that's the conclusion I've come to.



Foxi4 said:


> Which is a PC. It's a computer, it's small _(in perspective. It's definitely not a mainframe computer)_, it requires one operator, it computes.


 
PC stands for "personal computer", not "small computer"... You're thinking of "microcomputer".

SGI machines were not personal, they were intended for use in rendering/modeling/timesharing/graphics/mathematics/server/etc environments, not for "personal" use.
Even the "Personal IRIS" was out of the reach of your typical buyer.
And "UNIX Workstations" were/are typically +$10,000, not really personal.

Sure, many people own "personal" SGI machines these days, but they've purchased them on the used market.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2014)

finkmac said:


> I'm guessing you've done your research, I've done mine, and that's the conclusion I've come to.
> 
> PC stands for "personal computer", not "small computer"... You're thinking of "microcomputer".
> 
> ...


Even a calculator can be considered a microcomputer, so that definition can go pretty far. If the price tag is your only argument then I have to inform you that there's people who are perfectly fine with spending a filthy amount of money on computers. Don't get me wrong, I see your point, but all I'm seeing is a standard desktop computer that just happens to be beefy. Also, EoF.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it really so hard to believe that EA has put out some great games, some of which are the biggest in history, that Nintendo has been in a copy-pasta rut since N64, and that consoles ARE just budget computers with a niche purpose? Even if you're a fan or a hipster atleast some of you should able to be objective enough to see the the truth in the truth bombs. Whats been said is blasphemy sure, but they're not wrong.

Tell us how much recycling is lie.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Tell us how much recycling is lie.


In certain areas it is, I personally know a guy who lives in a neighbourhood with dedicated bins for various types of rubbish... that all go to the exact same garbage truck into the same single compartment anyways, making sorting entirely pointless. Not only that, sorting was already done before we introduced dedicated bins - by people in the actual garbage disposal facilities. We take away those people's jobs by sorting our trash, literally. That's not good material for a Temp Truth Bomb though, but worry not - more are coming your way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

My favourite is when the recycling gets packed into containers and shipped off to China, quite a few truck drivers I know do a lot of runs like that.


----------



## emigre (Jul 19, 2014)

I work the recycling industry. Take that motherfuckers!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2014)

Flame said:


> Has science gone to far?
> 
> 
> is this post *real* or *fake*.


How Can This Post Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2014)

Been a while since I dropped one, but I figured I might as well - here it goes! *Truth Bomb #4: *Anime are cartoons and mangas are comics. You'll want to argue that they aren't for whatever silly Otaku/Weeaboo/Pseudo-intellectual reason, but they are and deep down you know it's true. We only call them differently because they follow a different art style. It's like the difference between RPG's and JRPG's - RPG is the broader category while JRPG is a sub-category that signifies an RPG of a particular style. It's not even a matter of territorial or ethnical issues either - there's nothing stopping a westerner from animating an Anime, drawing a Manga or coding a JRPG, nothing at all. You can argue all you want, but at the end of the day I'm right and you guys who disagree are wrong.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2014)

Finaly someone telling the truth about anime/cartoons ! I had enough of fanboyism on every fucking blog/forums, starting a flame war because someone said "amime is cartoon" and butthurting comparing shitty americans kiddies show to real cartoons, or "animated drawings".


----------



## Vipera (Oct 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Been a while since I dropped one, but I figured I might as well - here it goes! *Truth Bomb #4: *Anime are cartoons and mangas are comics. You'll want to argue that they aren't for whatever silly Otaku/Weeaboo/Pseudo-intellectual reason, but they are and deep down you know it's true. We only call them differently because they follow a different art style. It's like the difference between RPG's and JRPG's - RPG is the broader category while JRPG is a sub-category that signifies an RPG of a particular style. It's not even a matter of territorial or ethnical issues either - there's nothing stopping a westerner from animating an Anime, drawing a Manga or coding a JRPG, nothing at all. You can argue all you want, but at the end of the day I'm right and you guys who disagree are wrong.


Not only  that, but mangas are awkward as fuck to read.

When I was young I didn't know you had to read them the opposite way, I didn't understand shit and so I began to hate Dragonball. True story.


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Oct 14, 2014)

Flame said:


>


 
You found an image with the only reviewers giving the game a 10/10? 

Seriously though, it's promising to see Bayonetta getting such good reviews. An average metascore of 91 at the time of writing is cool, though some of the reviews seem to be screaming "It's Bayonetta, it's cool!" and still saying "the story is meh". I'll probably get the game at some point, since it's scoring quite well for the Wii U


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2014)

for shame Qtis i thought you was a console collector and like all consoles which have some plus to them. and you wouldn't go low as belittling the Wii U...

FOR SHAME!

some truth has been dropped....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Truth Bomb #5:* The time when _"retro-style graphics"_ were cool is over. We're past that point already. We're done. Enough. It's not endearing, it's not groundbreaking, it's not artsy, it's not even nostalgic anymore - it's an excuse to release a piece of software that looks like absolute butts. I'm sick and tired of the whole _"Indie"_ movement releasing pixelated junk, all it amounts to is eye hemorrhaging and violent vomiting. There are certain games that look good in 2D, not everything has to push GPU's to their limits, but that's not an excuse for releasing a game that has the aesthetics of a dry dog turd. I'm not saying that every game should be on the bleeding edge of technology, I'm saying that they should at least look aesthetically pleasing.

People often say crap like _"I'm playing the game, not the pixels!"_ or _"graphics only matter to graphics whores!"_ - please shut up. Gamers were born and bred to appreciate good visuals and that's a fact. If you're going to counter this by saying _"well, graphics didn't matter in *Insert Your Console of Preference* days"_, seek medical attention immediately because you're clearly suffering from selective memory or Alzheimer's. People like to pretend that the _"Bit Wars"_ never happened, but they have - people have _always_ argued over which system has superior games and graphics were a big portion of the debate. Since the dawn of gaming we've been conditioned to argue who has the most _"bits"_, even if most consumers didn't know what the hell that even meant, we just rolled with that because it lays in human nature - bigger is better and more is better, nobody needed any other reason._ "Retro"_ games may not look too impressive by today's standards, but back in the day _that's_ what the pinnacle of engineering was. Don't believe me? Let me demonstrate.

Compare this:





_"Outlaw"_, Atari 2600, Second Gen





_"Contra"_, NES, Third Gen

If you lived during that generation switch, your little boxers were filled with pre-pubescent spunk at the sight of your average NES game. This is not a debate, this is fact, and the sales numbers, the fall of Atari and the rise of Nintendo and Sega speak volumes in this regard. Stop convincing yourself that graphics and aesthetics don't matter - they do matter. The gaming world went through a brief phase of nostalgia and we enjoyed a couple of games that purposefully mimicked the style of old games, great, it's been a pleasant ride. Now stop. Don't give developers an excuse for being sloppy and stop glorifying games that look like vomit.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Truth Bomb #5:* The time when _"retro-style graphics"_ were cool is over. We're past that point already. We're done. Enough. It's not endearing, it's not groundbreaking, it's not artsy, it's not even nostalgic anymore - it's an excuse to release a piece of software that looks like absolute butts.


 
I'd say that pixel graphics are still cool. The problem is that these indie developers don't actually give a shit about pixel art and what it can accomplish and, like you said, use it as an excuse for laziness. A lot of indie pixel art titles today pale in comparison to what the developers pulled off with games like Super Metroid or the Metal Slug Series 20 or so years ago.

It can be done well, though. Hotline Miami does the faux-8 bit look well, but stylizes it to fit the setting and mood of the game. If more games did that, it wouldn't be such an annoyance.

I think another big issue is that all these "Retro throwbacks" forget the difficulty of the retro games they're supposed to be emulating. The Best Gamers address this in their Fez review.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I'd say that pixel graphics are still cool. The problem is that these indie developers don't actually give a shit about pixel art and what it can accomplish and, like you said, use it as an excuse for laziness. A lot of indie pixel art titles today pale in comparison to what the developers pulled off with games like Super Metroid or the Metal Slug Series 20 or so years ago.
> 
> It can be done well, though. Hotline Miami does the faux-8 bit look well, but stylizes it to fit the setting and mood of the game. If more games did that, it wouldn't be such an annoyance.
> 
> I think another big issue is that all these "Retro throwbacks" forget the difficulty of the retro games they're supposed to be emulating. The Best Gamers address this in their Fez review.


See, this is the thing - I can appreciate good _aesthetics_. There are games that pull off the retro look really well without sacrificing aesthetics and those games will always look great or at least acceptable. What I have a problem with is that the _"retro-like"_ style became the go-to model for making a low-budget video game and that concerns me. I feel that developers fart out those games en masse not because that's their artistic choice for their titles but because it's _"trendy"_ and _"that's how successful Indies look like"_. I don't want games to become carbon copies of one another, be original for crying out loud, show some craft and talent. A game isn't endearing, charming or nostalgic just because it assaults your face with a bunch of oversized pixels that try to simulate the looks of a retro title - a game is either aesthetically-pleasing or a pile of visual buttsauce. This is the reason why I've personally had enough of _"retro-stylized"_ games - I just don't want them anymore. Their time has come to an end in my book. It was a brief fad that we've entertained, but as with all fads, it should go away before it gets out of control.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2014)

Anything with graphics from SNES/Genesis is good enough to me.

Some games need 2D or they look creepy. An example?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Anything with graphics from SNES/Genesis is good enough to me. Some games need 2D or they look creepy. An example?


You're saying that because you know those games as 2D retro games. I'm not saying that retro games are bad, I love retro games. What I'm saying is that emulating the retro style in contemporary games has gotten old and has to go.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2014)

Worse for me is several of those throwback/emulation of the classics games use all the nice 3d and accelerated hardware to recreate the effects of those older games. Now I am certainly not about to say people should go back and write things down to levels where you have to hand optimise the assembly to get it to work, let alone look good, but I would be happier if I saw nice 2d artwork with all the effects that modern hardware can pull off.

Mind you I see this all the time in things old enough to have proper nostalgia -- woodworking and metalworking seem to be rife with this. Your venerated ancestors would probably have happily ended their genetic line there and then if you could give them a modest machine shop/power tool setup from today (and a means to power it). Now the old stuff should be recorded and learned from but damned if I am going to do it that way as my shiny powered toys look on.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Been a while since I dropped one, but I figured I might as well - here it goes! *Truth Bomb #4: *Anime are cartoons and mangas are comics. You'll want to argue that they aren't for whatever silly Otaku/Weeaboo/Pseudo-intellectual reason, but they are and deep down you know it's true. We only call them differently because they follow a different art style. It's like the difference between RPG's and JRPG's - RPG is the broader category while JRPG is a sub-category that signifies an RPG of a particular style. It's not even a matter of territorial or ethnical issues either - there's nothing stopping a westerner from animating an Anime, drawing a Manga or coding a JRPG, nothing at all. You can argue all you want, but at the end of the day I'm right and you guys who disagree are wrong.


 
There is actually a reason they got called different things though. It was a of their time thing, where japanese animation had a higher frame count than western, chinese, or korean animated things. Back then it made things easier to study. Now though I have no idea xD computers have slapped frame counts from 12 to 24 to 60, all depending on just how a studio wants a thing to look. So now it is very much a style thing, which we've gotten some cool stuff out of like wakfu and avatar the last air bender


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


> There is actually a reason they got called different things though. It was a of their time thing, where japanese animation had a higher frame count than western, chinese, or korean animated things. Back then it made things easier to study. Now though I have no idea xD computers have slapped frame counts from 12 to 24 to 60, all depending on just how a studio wants a thing to look. So now it is very much a style thing, which we've gotten some cool stuff out of like wakfu and avatar the last air bender


At its core an Anime is a cartoon and a Manga is a comic book, they're just particular types of those things. Similarly scrambled eggs and hardboiled eggs are both in the broad category of _"eggs". _My complaint has nothing to do with framerate, art style or country of origin and everything to do with people who like to smell their own farts and say _"I don't like cartoons, I'm not 10, I only watch anime"_ or _"I don't read comic books, comic books are for kids, I read mangas"_.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> At its core an Anime is a cartoon and a Manga is a comic book, they're just particular types of those things. Similarly scrambled eggs and hardboiled eggs are both in the broad category of _"eggs". _My complaint has nothing to do with framerate, art style or country of origin and everything to do with people who like to smell their own farts and say _"I don't like cartoons, I'm not 10, I only watch anime"_ or _"I don't read comic books, comic books are for kids, I read mangas"_.


Not saying your complaint has to do with  framerate and the such. Just pointing out the why the two types came to be, they are all cartoons/comics at their cores. An I kinda just jumped on it when I saw it, I love talking about animation in general and forgot this was the edge of the forum xD


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


> Not saying your complaint has to do with framerate and the such. Just pointing out the why the two types came to be, they are all cartoons/comics at their cores. An I kinda just jumped on it when I saw it, I love talking about animation in general and forgot this was the edge of the forum xD


Of course they're distinct styles, just like comedy and drama is, nobody should ever argue that they're not.  I only have a bone to pick with people who say that they're different things from their western counterparts just because they're Japanese, which they're most definitely not.


----------

